# eurofreighter



## david agnew (Apr 26, 2012)

Any ex-crew of the Eurofreighter 1970-1976?


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

The Eurofreighter was my first ship in 1975, I was a catering boy on her


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hi David,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you explore our threads and, since there are plenty ex-GTV members, you have a good chance of re-establishing contact with old shipmates.
Good luck! (Thumb)

You were 2/O on either ASIAFREIGHTER when I was cadet, or possibly ASIALINER when I was 3/O. I do remember having a mid-Atlantic VHF chat with you on one occasion. I think you were on EUROFREIGHTER and I was on ASIALINER at that time. (Bounce)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Was relieving ch.mate on her in 1976. Lenny Bell was permenant mate.


----------



## michaelF (May 27, 2007)

Did first trip 2/0 on her in 1974.
Left in Liverpool ,Seem to remember hearing that she had a minor bump? leaving .

mike


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you to get "Jet Lagged" sailing on them(Jester)


----------



## trein (Jan 7, 2010)

the engines may well have been well ahead of their time ,but the crew accommodation certainly wasn't much the same as the loch boats,denholm didnt spend much on crew comforts,ssm,s twin funnel horten class were in a different league


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

trein said:


> the engines may well have been well ahead of their time ,but the crew accommodation certainly wasn't much the same as the loch boats,denholm didnt spend much on crew comforts,ssm,s twin funnel horten class were in a different league


yes but the enginess were crap!(I rather have nights off than nightmares)


----------

